# Just curious



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Just wanted to make this pole for fun. You don't not have to answer your age if you wish not to but more or else vote for you age and then how long you have been riding for. If you had any breaks or just consistant? *

*I am 19 (will be 20 in March) and I have been riding for 16years. It might be more like 15ish because I had to take a year off after a riding accident where I tore all the ligamints(SP) in my leg. That sucked.*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am 24 and I guess you could say I have been riding all my life. I started out as soon as I was able to hold my head up by myself. That is when my Dad started putting me in the saddle in front of him while he warmed up his show horses. I got my own mini-burro when I was 2 and got my own QH when I was 4. Started training my own horses when I was 14. I have had lots of scrapes, bumps, bruises, and broken bones to add to my education. Luckily though, none of them kept me off a horse for more than a couple of days.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I'm 21 and have been riding for 6 years.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm almost 29 and I've only been riding for a little over 2 years...I guess you might say I wasn't lucky enough to grow up around horses although I ALWAYS dreamed of one day owning my own horse, ever since I was a little girl! (anyone else have 40+ My Little Ponies?? I'll bet I wasn't the ONLY one on this forum who did!!) I started taking lessons 2 yrs ago from my trainer, he taught me everything I know, and now I finally own a horse and couldn't be more excited!!! I find that I learn something new every day as well...from her, from my friends at the barn where we board, and from all of you on here!!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm almost 18 and have been riding and taking lessons since I was 5. 
:]


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm 17 and have been riding for 7 years I think.


----------



## Flash (Dec 14, 2008)

I am 25 and have been riding for 20 years (wow, that sounds odd) - since I was 5 years old, (that sounds much better) lol.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Eahh.. LOL.. finally made 30, been riding for about 24 years, and falling doesnt get any easier!


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm 17 and I've been around horses my whole life, but I've been riding consistently for the last five or six years.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow there are more of us old farts on here then I figured. I just turned 51 
been riding for about 8 years. I rode as a kid and started up again in my 40's


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm 18 (will be 19 in March) and have been riding pretty much my whole life.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Wow there are more of us old farts on here then I figured. I just turned 51
> been riding for about 8 years. I rode as a kid and started up again in my 40's


 
I wonder what would happen if they broke the over 50 group down even farther.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Over 50 here and I've been riding off and on since I was a child.


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

I just turned 22 and I've been riding on and off for 13 years.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm 17 (turned 17 in Oct.) & I've been riding about 6yrs. At first I rode Western, but last year I started English- never turning back.  I'm really advanced at it now, it's amazing. I haven't, however, been around horses my whole life. I never really knew about riding until one day I was in the car, & we passed by a cool riding place- I wanted to start lessons- & here I am!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Riding since July 2008 - I'll let you do the maths . 

Regards


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Wow there are more of us old farts on here then I figured.


Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

im 19 and been riding probably for a good 15 years.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Joshie said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark!


Oops sorry I forgot that 50 is the new 30 :lol:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i am just shy of 23, and i have been riding fro 15 years now...no plans on stopping anytime soon...


----------



## ohhellneely (Dec 18, 2008)

I am fifteen and I have been riding for almost eight years. =]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm 18, 19 in february and I've been riding properly since i was five. I was led around a bit as a young'un though.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

im 14 and iv been riding since i was 4


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm 14 and I rode from when I was about six up until I was about eleven-ish (I can't remember, lol) and a few times after that. I'm hopefully going to start up again soon. =)


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm 28 and have been riding constantly for about 5 years now. However, I have been riding on and off since middle school whenever I get a chance and a horse I can rent or borrow.


----------



## kellyp (Jan 4, 2009)

im 24 and i have been riding since i was 10 years old


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm 17 and I've been riding for 9 years now (though I've had my own horse for the last two only), or about that. I've never had a hiatus in between, and I don't plan to.


----------



## somersetfarms (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks like there's 3 of us old farts in Kansas!
umm over 50 that is.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

27 and have been riding since I was 8, although I haven't been riding the last several years since moving to Colorado


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

somersetfarms said:


> Looks like there's 3 of us old farts in Kansas!
> umm over 50 that is.


Maybe we should get together when the weather warms up and have a Kansas Old Fart Trailride. LOL


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

I am 25 and have been riding for 20 years, since I was 5.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

I thirteen and I have been riding scince I was like five, so like eight or nine years, and I am not stoping till I die. I have two horses of my own and my grandpaw has a horse. I feel out of place now cause I am the youngest poster on this topic so far,lol


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Im 19 will be 20 in June I have been riding for about 7 years? But i have loved horses all my life, my dad made me play soccer and bowling as a kid so i really didnt get to choose til i was older lol.


----------

